# Rainy walkabout in Florence (Italy)



## ntz (Nov 21, 2021)

Hello,

one casual streetphoto shot .. please click on the photo to see it whole in the pop up floating window







I hope you will like it ..

Thanks much for your feedback !!

cheers, ~d


----------



## ntz (Nov 21, 2021)

ps. original image in colours here


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Nov 21, 2021)

-

The B&W is not quite dramatic enough tonally but the
colour version reflects well the good mood of the girls
and I much prefer it, well done!


----------



## ntz (Nov 21, 2021)

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> -
> 
> The B&W is not quite dramatic enough tonally but the
> colour version reflects well the good mood of the girls
> and I much prefer it, well done!


thanks ... I am bad with B&W conversion .. this is just an experiment because of B&W specifically ... I also like more the version in colour


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Nov 21, 2021)

ntz said:


> ... I am bad with B&W conversion…



Nope, you are not bad per say but B&W needs to express something
differently to be meaningful. It is an other way to say the same image
but like in an other language, accent, or even dialect. Just keep at it.


----------



## Grandpa Ron (Nov 22, 2021)

I like both. But in my experience, even if you have a B&W picture that people think is great, they will almost always choose the color version. It is the way folks see the world.

Texture, contrast, and composition that stand out in a good B&W photos, take a mental back seat to color for most folks. It is the way the brain is wired. 

Since I an a fan of B&W, comparing it to a color photo is like comparing apples to oranges. I keep them in separated mental compartments.


----------



## jeffashman (Nov 22, 2021)

Nice shots! Looks like a warm and splashy day. Since you have "Edit OK" I tried to lighten it up a little, and remove some of the haze, to make the rain in the street a little more visible, and played with some of the sliders in LR. I like that you caught the movement in the feet, and the lines that the buildings make, which gives nice perspective.


----------



## ntz (Nov 22, 2021)

jeffashman said:


> Nice shots! Looks like a warm and splashy day. Since you have "Edit OK" I tried to lighten it up a little, and remove some of the haze, to make the rain in the street a little more visible, and played with some of the sliders in LR. I like that you caught the movement in the feet, and the lines that the buildings make, which gives nice perspective.


Awesome Jeff .. what a great inspiration ... I still have one question, I can manage almost identical look like yours thanks to mostly tone mapping, dehaze and playing bit with contrast but still I feel like if it is something missing ...

could you be please so kind and share with me what exactly you did with it ? For me is for example the biggest mystery the small umbrella on the left .. did you use some local adjustments ? thanks much in advance !!!

~d

ps. I am not very familiar with B&W .. to be honest I feel like absolute novice in b&w waters
pps. attached edit similar to yours


----------



## jeffashman (Nov 22, 2021)

ntz said:


> Awesome Jeff .. what a great inspiration ... I still have one question, I can manage almost identical look like yours thanks to mostly tone mapping, dehaze and playing bit with contrast but still I feel like if it is something missing ...
> 
> could you be please so kind and share with me what exactly you did with it ? For me is for example the biggest mystery the small umbrella on the left .. did you use some local adjustments ? thanks much in advance !!!
> 
> ...


I opened the color image in LR, and then selected the B&W button at the top, and let it auto-adjust the image. I then let it auto-adjust the colors in the B&W mixer. That was the easy part. I then used the sliders for texture, clarity, and dehaze until I found something that I liked. Then I started working with the sliders for the light settings, again until I got something that worked, for me at least. All of this is highly subjective of course, and each person's taste is going to be different. Finally, I worked with the point curve. The nice thing with all of these, are that you can set everything back to the original values if you want to start over. Ultimately, you do what you feel is best for your taste; we can never please everyone with our choices. I'm sure there are those who can do so much more with layers and things on this that I can't even begin to touch on.

Light
exposure +0.76
contrast +18
highlights -76
shadows -22
whites +28
blacks -19

B&W Mixer
red -9
orange -19
yellow -23
green -27
aqua -18
blue +9
purple +15
magenta +4

Effects
texture +24
clariy +43
dehaze +35


----------



## PaulR70 (Dec 11, 2021)

This is my edit of your photo. To each his own taste and feeling


----------



## Jeff15 (Dec 11, 2021)

Nice, the colour one for me....


----------



## enezdez (Dec 20, 2021)

The original B&W for me...   lol


----------

